# egg share buddies part 2



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi ladies,  not sure why, but I cant post anymore on egg share buddies, so decided to open a new thread called egg share buddies PART 2 
Hope U are all well and will keep in touch xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hiya Locket - I had the other thread bookmarked on my phone & couldn't reply and didn't realise it had been locked! I hope you're ok? I've been feeling tired too, I'm not on gonal- f I'm on menopur but this whole process & meds do take it out of you, so do rest whenever you need to.
Tweety - I see you're away atm but I'm thinking of you!   I really really hope you come back from your trip and announce your bfp 

I hope everyone else is ok?

xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi honey, hope ur ok have you had your scan yet & if so how did it go ? My first scan in Saturday I'm looking 4ward to it but are also nervous as always lol, keep ne posted on ur progress Hun x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi locket, thanks for asking hun. It is so nerve wracking going for 1st scan, you just don't know how you've reacted to the meds yet & so many things are going through your head. Best of luck with the scan, hopefully there will be lots of lovely follies growing already. You'll be surprised how quick they grow from one scan to the next! Let us know how you get on.

So I had my 2nd progress scan yesterday and it went brilliantly!!    Monday I had lots but they were all under 8mm, lining was 7.6mm, yesterday the lining was 9.5mm so absolutely perfect! I had 10 follies between 10-13.5mm and lots of others under 10mm that should hopefully catch up, so they think I'll have around 20 follies which would be great!! 
My estradiol levels jumped up though from about 800 on monday to 3500 yesterday, so they've had to reduce my dose down again as that's an indicator for getting ohss. So back in again tomorrow for another scan & bloods, hopefully estradiol has dropped a bit or at least not gone up and they should also have a definite of when EC will be - but atm I'm looking at tues, weds or thurs!!!!! So we're nearly there! Soooo happy right now.

How is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ladies,

honey- good luck for tomorrow hun, you are nearly there and it sound as if all is going well so far. good luck. xx

locket- how are you doing?.
Well unfortunately for me its a bfn, we are really gutted, i so thought it had worked, guess it was not meant to be.
I have stopped the pessaries and just waiting for af to arrive, i think thats when it will hit me the most as thats it kind of final.
We may try again next year if funds allow us.


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tweety- I'm so sorry Hun I know how gutted you must feel, sending loads of love to you   

I had my first scan yesterday, most of my follies were only 13-14 mm, my nurse told me they like most of them to be between 17-20 mm, I only had a couple that were just 17. The nurse explained to me that  I could do with injecting the drugs longer to give the other follies more time to grow, however she was worried that I had to many follies,which could be a sign for ohss, so decided to do a blood test to check my oestrogen levels. I called bk at 2 for the results and was told they were very high, so they can not leave me on the drugs anylonger. I  have got  EC on Tuesday. I have my hcg injection tonight at 11.45. So will just have to keep my fingers crossed that I get a few gd eggs


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi locket,
thanks for your reply hun, vgood luck for egg collection hun, fingers corssed you get lots of lovely eggs, i think the nurse is right you dont want to end up with ohss, let us know how is goes xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Tweety - I'm so so sorry hun    I don't know what to say as I really thought that was it for you too.   xx

Locket - Good luck for EC tomorrow, exciting stuff!!! I was hoping for EC on weds but will find out today, my Estradiol levels are really high too so I may be coasting for a couple of days before trigger due to risk of ohss, I went down to only 37.5iu menopur last night.
Did they say what your levels were? Mine were at almost 11,000 yesterday!!

So I'm off to clinic again today for scan & bloods and will see whether I can trigger tonight or not, I really hope so but if I have to wait another couple of days then I know it's for the best, the last thing I want is ohss!!

Will update later when I'm back. xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

My level were 7000 when they did the test on Saturday, they let me have one more set of  injections on Sunday morning as my follies were not the size they wanted. They told me with having that injection they were expecting my oestrogen to double, so they cudnt risk anymore after Sunday, MY EC wasn't due till later in the week but with not being able to have anymore injections they have no choice other than bringing it 4ward so I  my hcg last night ( injected myself lol) not as bad as I thought. 

Honey- I hope it's good news for you today x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck Locket!!!! I hope you get lots of lovely follies     

The trigger is not that bad actually, I heard it stings but tbh the menopur stings much much more!

So I triggered tonight (well last night now, can't sleep  ) And will be having EC on weds, so only a day behind you Locket.
Very excited to be able to see the finishing line now xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Honey- good luck for tomoz, keep us posted  

I had my EC today and got 18 eggs in total so thats 9 each. Not sure how many Gd ones I have with me having my EC early. Just hoping and    that there were a few Gd ones. There calling me in the morning to let me know how my eggs are doing. I am asking about having 2 put bk ( not sure if it will get me anywhere tho) My consultant told me they would only put one bk in me with it being my first ivf and especialilly if the embryo as its blastocyst stage (day 5) as they have a Gd chance of picking the best one, however today I have been told if any eggs fertilise they will be putting them bk on day 2 or 3 as my day five is a sunday and the clinic do not open, the embryologist told me they would freeze any that get to that stage. But I'm not sure i can afford to freeze my eggs as my funds are low  .


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI locket, thats a good amount of eggs hun, well done. fingers crossed you gets lots of lovely embies. let us know tomorrow. Are you disappointed you cant get a 5 day transfer?.
I had a 3 day transfer with my wee boy and had 2 embryos put back. The cycle that just failed i only had one embryo put back and a 4 day transfer, so it jsut shows you never can tell.
I have everything crossed for you anyway.

Same for you honey xxxxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

To be honest I'm not sure we will be able to afford to have another cycle for a long time, if at all    With my consultant going on about day five being the best stage I was hoping to get a embryo to that stage, He told me they would only put bk on day 2/3 if the eggs looked like they wouldn't make it to day 5, I would really like 2 put bk  especiallay with them being put bk early but doubt they will. My consultant said that with it being my first ivf they just like to put one bk, but with funds being low it may be my first and last ivf. 
I suppose I should just wait and see what they say when they call me today, may not be having any put back if its not Gd news, will update when I get my phone call    

Honey- hope everything goes OK 4 you today hun  

Tweety- Hope your ok  hun


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Got some Gd news today  , out of my 9 eggs 8 fertilised  , transfer day will be Friday. I asked on the phone about having 2 embryos put back but the embryologist were doubtful that the doctor would allow it. I have got to go bk tomoz for a bloodtest and they said they will get a doctor to speak to me why I am there. I just told them that I feel with me not being able to have one transfered on day 5 at blastocyst stage that I would like to transfer 2


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning ladies, thanks for thinking of me  

Locket that's a great result for you, so you should get some snow babies from that!! Good luck for talking to the Dr today. It's a bit hard to argue with them on nhs, but as you are private then you can certainly argue your case about having 2 put back if that's what you want. Legally under 40's are allowed to have 2 so they cannot force you to have 1, only 'advise'.
I decided I would only have 1 blast but if I have a 2 or 3 day transfer I want to have 2, even tho the cons has said he wants me to have 1. I think the risk of having twins is lower than the risk of it not working if I only have 1 back. But also have a think about the risks of having twins, also take your size into account because if you are very small  that could make it very difficult to carry & give birth to multiples. If you have time have a look at the 'one at a time' website, so then at least you can make an informed decision about it & be ready to dig your heals in if you really do still want 2. Good luck sweetie!

AFM - Mixed bag yesterday, the whole experience was great! I had a lovely single room looking over the thames and had a tv in my room with loads of films, so was watching a comedy with russel brand before I went down, so I felt really relaxed!
Was in a lot of pain when I came round but they have a microwave in theatre and they warmed up a heat pack for me, which was soooo nice!! Feeling a bit tender today but the general must have been quite light as I feel great apart from that. It was a diff story when I had my op on nhs in march, felt groggy & sleepy for a week after!

Swimmers were great, big improvement on last time so all those vits have really worked as we didn't need icsi afterall 

But they only got 10 eggs, so 5 each  I was, and still am, so diasppointed as I'd had about 20-24 follies so tbh I was expecting about 15 eggs from that!
So I don't know if that's to do with the pcos or whether it's to do with the way I stimmed, but if it doesn't work out this time I'm going to have a good chat with the cons at the follow up because I'm not going through another egg share for 5 eggs!! And I don't think it's at all fair on the recip to be paying all that money for my eggs when I might only produce similar numbers again!

I really do feel so sad for the other lady, I feel like I've let her down as I know she is in the older category, this isn't her 1st ivf & she's been waiting such a long time for donor eggs, so I just really hope the quality is good enough. I did really well with vits, protein, milk & water so I'm sure the quality will be fine!
The embyologist will be calling before mid-day so I'll soon find out, I just hope all of them have fertilised. It doesn't look like I'll be having a blast though as I think they like you to have a min of 6 eggs for that.

I'll let you all know later how it goes, please keep your fingers crossed for me that they've all done well. xxxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad your feeling OK honey  I wouldn't worry about only getting ten eggs  they might be all top grade eggs, I'm sure the lady you shared with is grateful for them 
I have had a blood test for ohss today, Ive got to ring for the result at half past 2, if everything is OK its transfer day for me tomoz. They are a little worried as my tummy is very bloated so I'm    the test  results will be fine.
I spoke to a doctor today they have told me its upto me about how many eggs are put bk, The doctor I saw was very understanding in my reason for having 2 put bk but also told me they advice 1. I think I am still going to go ahead and have 2 just hope I make the right choice. I'm feel the same as you if it would have been a day five transfer then I would have gone with just the one, but with it be early I just want to have the best chance possible of getting pregnant. All my eggs are still staying strong and I have been told they are all grade 1    
Will just pary for us both that we get pregnant


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Locket, I've had the call!!

They all fertilised but one was no good (2 swimmers managed to fertilise it!) so I have 4 perfect embies developing, so I'm booked in for ET on saturday, but they have said they will check them on saturday morning and call to cancel if they are all still doing really well and then will take them to blast instead & have ET on monday. I really hope the recip got good news too.  

Good luck with getting your blood results, I really really hope you'll be ok for transfer tomorrow      
Let us know how you get on!!

I really hope this works for us chick, and for our recips too       xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been up on and off since half 3  , I cant get today out of my head, god knows what I'm going to be like waiting 4 the next two weeks to find out the end result. I'm hoping I haven't got to argue my point again about having 2 put bk. the doctor i saw yesterday isn't doing my transfer  wish she was as I wouldn't have to go over everything. Keep my fingers crossed and praying that everything goes OK           

Honey.....Hope everything is ok hun


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Best of luck with your transfer today Locket!!  You'll be fine hun  
Don't worry about justifying yourself to anyone, just make it clear you want 2 and that's that! All I'm going to say is I've done my research and I'm prepared to take the risk.
We can get through the 2ww madness together, do you know when your official test date is? Mine is 14 days after EC, so I'm already seeing my 2ww ticker go down even though I won't be pupo until tomorrow. xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Had two eggs bk  I thought the first two weeks were hard with the injections and worrying about getting enough eggs, but today has been hell. They did the transfer, then it's a case of get straight dress go home and carry on as normal. My clinic have told me to go home, go bk to work they say no need to go home and lay down. However I stressed on the way home as the roads are really bad and I worried about every bump we went over, I fell asleep when I got home and woke up sweating then I'm worrying my body temp to high lol, fed rabbit tonight and stressing as when I was  bent down felt a sharp pain . I'm going to drive myself mad   my test is the 11th which seems a long time off. 
Honey- hope ur ok, keep me posted on ur progress, glad we have each other to get us through the next two weeks


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI LOCKET,
congratulations on being pupo hun,  i know its hard but try not to worry. try to be as calm as possible. Are you taking time off work?.
If you are just take it easy, you will be tender for a few days so try not to worry about any wee pains you have. I am keeping everything crossed for you hun.

honey- good luck for you too hun xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Tweety & Locket 

But........I've just had a phone call from the embryologist and ALL 4 are still doing brilliantly, top quality embies with loads of cells soooooooo I'm having a blast transfer on monday instead!!!
I'm so pleased & it means the recip should be in the same position as me hopefully, so that makes me feel so much better that although I didn't give her many, she has perfect quality ones!

The wait is terrible though, I just want them back now!! 

Locket, CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO    Best of luck for the  and getting your   xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

hi girls 
hope you don't mind me joining in you seem to be a bit ahead of me.
i was just wondering what you all wrote for the goodwill message.
i am just waiting on my amh levels to come back.
i have had all the blood tests and counseling, they done them all on the same day as I'm so far from the clinic.
the clinic said i wouldn't b back at the clinic before i start stimming does this sound right? i thought i would need a baseline scan?
I have had my FSH levels done and they were 7.5 they needed to be below 8, i am worried that its that close to the high st level they will accept.
I also had my internal ultra sound and they said everything is great. do you think my AMH will be OK or is it not related to your FSH levels?
sorry for butting in D xxxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna & welcome to the thread  

I wouldn't worry about your FSH levels, they are great, they just need them under 8 for egg share to makesure you will respond well & produce enough eggs to make it worth while. Lots of ladies have successful ivf with higher fsh levels, but may only produce 4 or 5 eggs.

You usually go back to the clinic for your baseline scan & if all ok then you will start stimming the same day, perhaps that is what they meant? 

With the goodwill message, I found this so difficult to know what to write, but once I got going it was fine. I just put things like I hope they've grown up happy, how pleased I am to have been able to help their parents, the reasons why I wanted to do this, wishing them a long healthy & happy life.......

It won't be long and you'll be well away, it's amazing how quickly it goes once you get started. I'm having my little blast transfered back today and it doesn't seem long ago that I first started, in fact it is less than a month since I started the nasal sprays!! 
Good luck and hope those results come back quickly for you xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much, you have really put my mind at rest.
I managed to get the goodwill message done last night and your right once you get going your fine.
I'm so desperate to get started. I'm such an impatient person, but I suppose I better get used to this.
Good luck for today and I hope u get a bfp in two weeks. Makes me so happy to read every1s news when they have a bfp.
Thanks again d xxxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Honey-goodluck 4 today Hun, hope everything goes ok 
I haven't been on much as I have been finding the 2 ww the most difficult part of the treatment, questioning every pain & everything I do  but wanted to pop on today as I knew it was ur transfer day & wanted to wish u loads of luck  

Tweety- thanks for your gd luck comments  I go bk to work Thursday took as long as I could off as I am a support worker and there is some heavy work, but with it being a new job I cud only have so long off x

Donna - gd luck with ur egg share


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning ladies!!

Donna - glad you managed to get the goodwill message done. Honestly I am so impatient too and couldn't wait to get started, but once you start it's a bit of a whirlwind!! I hope your amh results come back soon so you can get going!

Locket - my 2ww buddy   The 2ww is def the hardest part, but at least the finish line is in sight now. I'm too worrying about the things I'm doing and the little pains & niggles I'm feeling, but I don't think there is anything we can do to influence the result, as long as we don't go mad with house work or shopping, etc. 


Soooooo I am officially PUPO!!!   It was so amazing seeing it on the screen & watching it go in on the scan! They even gave me a scan pic of my little blast & I burst into tears! 
Out of the 4 embies, the one I had back was perfect quality, one was slightly further ahead but not so good and the other 2 are on day 4 development (morula), so they may still be ok just a bit slow. They will call later today to tell me whether those 3 are suitable for freezing.

So it's great we went to blast as who's to say they would have selected the one I have now!
I could have had 2 no probs, the Dr recommended 1 but left the choice to me, with no pressure for 1 at all. I nearly went for 2 but stuck to my original plan & I'm happy with that. 
So let the wait begin!! xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi my 2 week buddy lol. glad it all went well for you hun      Will keep my fingers and toes crossed 4 us both

I have done something very stupid  , I did a hpt  Came bk negative. I'm just losing control. I really don't feel like its worked  I know the hpt was 2 soon, don't know why I did it, even the instructions tell u it can only pick hcg up at the earliest 4 days b4 your period is due & I'm not due till next Tues so that wouldn't be Friday, I cant tell my DP as he would go mad that I had done one. I sat and cried (stupid i know ) So I'm not feeling very  positive now. All i can do is keep     that its worked and i jumped the bullet to soon


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Locket - don't punish yourself hun, it is waaaaay too early for an hpt yet! I was just looking at the earliest people have tested + and it's 7dp3dt and that's with twins! You are only 4dp3dt I think? So there is no way on earth you would test + yet hun   
I think it works out I'm a day behind you as I had a 5 day et and I'm not going to even think about testing until monday at the VERY earliest! Although I did one yesterday, purely because I knew there was no way I could be preg yet but wanted to check if the trigger had gone, which it had!

One of the ladies posted something about the progress at each day on another thread, I'll see if I can find it and post it for you. 
I'm keeping everything crossed for us both  xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here you go hun, looks like yours is only just starting to implant & mine is just hatching out of the shell 

this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and I should have said the early testers (7dp3dt) were with a blood test not a hpt! xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks hun- Im so lucky I have you as my 2ww buddy, U have made me feel alot better xxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww Locket    So glad I can help but I will probably need to be listening to my own advice in a few days time!! I'll be going   trying to test!! 

Thank you Donna  

Have a great evening girls xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I cant c me lasting that long, will want to do one at weekend again lol I am going to try and wait tho, I have got to say this 2ww is the hardest part of ivf.

Thanks Donna    I wish u loads of luck on your journey and if there is ever anything you want to ask just let me know, if I can help I will xx

Sending           and      4 us all


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope your ok honey


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI LADIES,

just popping by to see how you are both doing. I know its hard but try not to test early. If you want to test early do it the day before your actual test day. I know its hard i was the same but it just gets you all upset, and you need to be positive.
I am keeping everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Tweety, how are you?

Locket - how are you feeling today hun? Not long to go now! It's 6 days for me but I'm prob going to test on tues as it's my sis b.day, so only 5 days left!! 

I had quite a bit of 'pinching' yesterday and was thinking it could be implantation starting to happen, but really don't want to read anything into it. My boobs were absolutely killing when I woke up this morning too, but I have put that down to the progesterone for now.
Really can't wait to find out, but then I know the 1st 12 wks will really drag if it is a bfp! But if bfn I want to know asap so I can start planning the next cycle.

xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a bfn for me     got my period. Not stopped crying yet.

Hope it works 4 u honey & this post end with gd news x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

locket- i am so sorry for you hun, big hugs xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Locket. I'm so sorry. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no Locket, I'm so sorry hun, it's such a cruel journey   Sending you big {{{{HUGS}}}} xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I caved in & tested and I can't believe I am getting to say this but I got my 

I'm soooo happy, but it's just the start of the rollercoaster not the end! I just   for an uneventful & healthy pregnancy this time. With this little beanie's due date being 2 days before my little girl's birthday, I know that he/she has a very special little angel looking down on them.

Now I need to wait until weds, my otd, to test again and can't wait to see if my recip has her bfp too! xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations honey x x x


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

congratulations honey  thats fantastic xxxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you ladies   Still 1 day until otd and 3 days until my natural AF would be due so testing again tomorrow & Fri and hoping the line will be darker by then! Then I'll be satisfied all is ok so far & will call clinic to let them know. xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi girls 
Quick question. The clinic has just emailed to let me no my amh results are fine.
What will happen next?

Thanks D xxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news Donna!! Have you had all your other tests done (chromosomes, hiv, etc?)
If that's all done and back then they will try and match you now and then once a match has been found they will need to synchronise your cycles and then you're on your way!! Exciting stuff!!!
xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you honney.
they came back at 34 what does this mean.
i have had all the other tests at the same time as my amh. how long do they normaly take? xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

just popping by to say congratulations to honey xxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, haven't been on here in ages but just wanted to update as I found out that my recip also got her BFP!!!    So so happy for her and she got some for the freezer too so maybe more babies to come in the future.

I hope you are all ok ladies? Tweety, Locket....are you looking to cycle again soon?

xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

I am wondering if i can join i did egg share 2 years ago and my recipient and i both got  BFP and so we are starting round 2 next year be good to have some support from you girls and also share experience.

Locket-so sorry honey hope your ok

Honey monster-love the name and congrats to you both

Donna -good luck

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations Honey Monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

